# Need help on group buy



## PenPauli (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,  I purchased some cigar pens on a group buy and also some sierras at the same time. But can't remember from who or how long ago.  I really feel silly asking for help about this but I really can't remember who I purchased these from.  It was at least several months ago but my mind is really going.  I don't know if anyone can help me out on this, I know I really didn't give much info on this but if anyone can help me with some ideas on how to find out any more info I would really appreciate it.  

Thanks

Penpauli


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 22, 2011)

"Smitty" sound familiar?

I believe that would be the contact.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Probably me...but not a group buy*



PenPauli said:


> Hi, I purchased some cigar pens on a group buy and also some sierras at the same time. But can't remember from who or how long ago. I really feel silly asking for help about this but I really can't remember who I purchased these from. It was at least several months ago but my mind is really going. I don't know if anyone can help me out on this, I know I really didn't give much info on this but if anyone can help me with some ideas on how to find out any more info I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Penpauli


 
I closed a prepayment sale on cigar kits in January.  You could be waiting for Le Roi (not Sierra - I don't sell them).  PM your full name and I'll check the orders.


----------



## PenPauli (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats it!  Thank you so much Ed.


----------

